# Coyote vs 168 gr. Ballistic Silver Tip



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Hey Guys,
Took my first coyote ever and drew first blood with my new Savage heavy barrel .308 this weekend.

I went deer hunting with a buddy on his family farm in eastern NC. We usually pitch a tent and make a camping trip of it. It has been very warm this fall in NC and the mosquitos were the worse I've ever seen, and that is from a Minnesota point of view.

They were so bad that they kept us out of the woods. We had to resort to hunting in the middle of the fields and watching the woods that adjoined the fields from afar. Not exactly what we wanted but neither of us had a bug suit.

Well, yesterday morning we were sitting there and low and behold, a coyote came out ino the bean stubble and sat. It sat there for quite a while, like minutes. Long enough for me to climb into the back of the truck, sit on the tool box, set up the rifle on the bipod, guesstimate the range at about 250 yards, look up the drop for my load at that range on my ballistics printout, dial in 3 MOA, and shoot resting across the roof of the truck from the bipod.

She was sitting a little turned from straight on so I aimed at the shoulder blade-neck area and let one rip. My buddy's dad was watching from his scope and saw the pink mist. The bullet entered in the lower side of the neck and exited high on the other side, taking out the spine. Instant death.

I grew up in SW MN and only knew shotgun slugs when it came to hunting. The Savage is my first rifle and that is the longest shot I had ever taken in my life at anything, whether targets or critters. I do not have a range finder yet but paced it off at 290 paces. I am hooked.

Time to build an e-caller and brush up on the old mouth calls I have from years back.

Thanks for letting me share my first coyote story.

[siteimg]2643[/siteimg]

[siteimg]2642[/siteimg]

[siteimg]2644[/siteimg]


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Very awesome story and pics! That was some brutal damage! Was the yote in some wet dew or somthing? Why is the coat soaked?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Another dog hunter is hooked!!! Congrats! if that don't get your blood pumpin nothing will.

Thanks for sharing the story.

Bob


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Duckslayer100 said:


> Very awesome story and pics! That was some brutal damage! Was the yote in some wet dew or somthing? Why is the coat soaked?


It rained like mad early that morning and everything was sloppy. We were in a tent too, but that is another story. Anyhow, eastern NC is the on coastal plain and is very flat and swampy so all of the fields have shallow ditches dug every 75-100 yards or so for drainage. They were pretty full so as I drug the coyote out I would just toss it to the other side before I crossed. That is why the coat is so nasty. I wish I wouldn't have done that as it really did not make for good picture material. She was fluffy and dry when I shot her.

RC


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

fluffy and dry...suuuure...she was probably so saturated she couldn't run, that's why you were able to take all that time to shoot her... :wink:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Duckslayer100 said:


> fluffy and dry...suuuure...she was probably so saturated she couldn't run, that's why you were able to take all that time to shoot her... :wink:


Duckslayer,
You got me there. The fact that she just sat there blew my mind. I'm used to the more northern variety of coyote. You know, the one that will bolt at any sign of a human. Well, she certainly made it easy to decide whether or not to shoot, and made that shot pretty easy too. Now if they all can do that this season.................................... :beer:

RC


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice shooting Robert !!!

What is the brand and model of scope you have there?

I shot a fox this weekend with 7.62 X 39, about 75 yards with a hollow point, that was nasty, wasn't much left of the front quarter. The fox had mange so I actually did it a favor.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice work and congrats on getting hooked


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

What a great way to break in a new rifle!

Congrats


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Nice shot Robert. Looks like you're off to a good start. Oh yeah.....looks like you've got a chunk of coyote spuzz stuck to your chin there......... :wink: Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

MossyMO said:


> What is the brand and model of scope you have there?


It is a Sightron SII 4.5-14x42 with target turrets. I like it. It has great optics and the same warranry as Leupold, Burris, etc.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Great shot thats one heck of way to break in the new rifle :sniper:


----------

